# Low tech supplied air



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

I bought a "disposable" tyvek supplied air hood, and a new medium sized Shop Vac to run in blow mode as the air supply. The most expensive part of the setup was the extra hoses. The vac sits outside in clean air.

I bought three of the hoods to start with, but so far have used the first one for a couple of years.

The hood comes with a short hose, and belt to keep it from blowing off your head. It took some fabricating adaptors to get from the vac hose to the hood hose, but nothing to amount to anything.

An extra benefit is that in hot weather it keeps your head nice and dry. In cold weather, wear a windproof stocking cap.

It works like a charm. I probably could have gotten by with a small vac, but I wanted to make sure. 

I don't use it when I'm using stationary tools, but it's great for sanding.

It can be seen in this picture: http://www.historic-house-restoration.com/images/april182013_012.JPG


----------

